# ASA 5510 DHCP stopped working



## jaroszke (Nov 11, 2010)

I got my asa working yesterday to have one outside with 2 IP address; one for internet and the other for the public address of the webserver, I unhooked it for the night because I didn't have our database server setup with the proper IP address yet. I went to hook everything back up today and DHCP won't work. I feel like I am going crazy. 
The setup ISP(2 Public IPs)-->ASA 5510 --> Linksys SRW48G4(split into 4 vlans) 
I have the eth0/2 setup as a dmz and I get the webserver running if its plugged directly into the asa but if it goes through the switch it doesn't work. Internet IP (x.x.x.194) Web server Public IP (x.x.x.184)
Here is my running config:
ASA Version 8.2(1) 
!
hostname ciscoasa
enable password By8z9vzib.NyHQdS encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
!
interface Ethernet0/0
nameif outside
security-level 0
ip address x.x.x.194 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Ethernet0/1
shutdown
no nameif
security-level 0
no ip address
!
interface Ethernet0/2
nameif dmz
security-level 50
ip address 10.0.0.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Ethernet0/3
no nameif
no security-level
no ip address
!
interface Ethernet0/3.2
vlan 2
nameif table
security-level 95
ip address 195.168.2.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Ethernet0/3.3
vlan 3
nameif labs
security-level 100
ip address 195.168.3.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Ethernet0/3.4
vlan 4
nameif server
security-level 100
ip address 195.168.4.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Management0/0
nameif management
security-level 100
ip address 192.168.2.1 255.255.255.0 
management-only
!
ftp mode passive
same-security-traffic permit inter-interface
same-security-traffic permit intra-interface
access-list table_access_in extended permit ip any any 
access-list labs_access_in extended permit icmp any any echo-reply 
access-list labs_access_in extended permit ip any any 
access-list dmz_access_in extended permit tcp host 10.0.0.2 x.x.x.0 255.255.255.0 eq www 
access-list dmz_access_in extended permit tcp any eq www host 10.0.0.2 
access-list outside_access_in extended permit tcp any eq www host x.x.x.184 
access-list outside_access_in extended permit ip any any 
access-list DMZ extended permit icmp any any 
pager lines 24
logging asdm informational
mtu outside 1500
mtu dmz 1500
mtu table 1500
mtu labs 1500
mtu server 1500
mtu management 1500
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (dmz) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dns
nat (table) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dns
nat (labs) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dns
static (dmz,outside) tcp x.x.x.184 www 10.0.0.2 www netmask 255.255.255.255 
access-group outside_access_in in interface outside
access-group dmz_access_in in interface dmz
access-group table_access_in in interface table
access-group labs_access_in in interface labs
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 x.x.x.1 1
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02


----------

